# Haven't posted anything for a while....



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I just thought I would stop in and say "hi!" The weather has been beautiful here in AZ and I think the goats are loving it! 

Three out of my four Does are hopefully pregnant. Lady is due January 30 or February 6, Bella is due February 5, and Snowy is due April 3. Lady looks like she's carrying around a couple bowling balls LOL and she still has 6-7 weeks to go! 

Also, I'm very excited because I'm going to be showing at my first show next June in CA! Plus, I'm hopefully going to be adding an Oberhasli doeling to the herd in the spring!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you have been a busy person and it is going to get even busier in a few months.

 Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How exciting! Keep us posted on the upcoming babies! Very cool about the upcoming show and Oberhasli doeling as well. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see ya back, you've been pretty busy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like things are going well and you are quite busy!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes, I've been pretty busy; especially now that 4-H is in full swing again  I'll definitely post pictures when the kids are born!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad you had time to stop in and say hi. Exciting, shows and oberhasli's, let us know how that goes. You must be in beautiful southern Az, sister in gilbert and the rest up in the snow country.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Yes  I'm in the Southern corner of AZ. It's pretty chilly right now though (59 degrees) because it rained last night.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hey I'll take 59, we're at about 34 here in southern WA


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Burr! I guess I'm just used to the 120 degree summers we have here


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

hi Desert Springs 

welcome from Missouri . I just looked up your farm website very nice site and goats


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much chapinranch! I looked at your website as well. Your goats are very pretty!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to see you!!! My goodness are you going to be busy with all those babies coming! Can't wait to see what you get


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I definitely will be busy for sure! I just hope they're not all buckskins like last time lol


----------

